# RAS Einwahl auf WinNT 40 Rechner



## JensG (1. Oktober 2004)

Ich hoffe jemand hat einen Tip für mich.

Es gibt einen Win 2000 Rechner der sich über ein ISDN Modem
und einer RAS Verbindung auf verschiedenen WinNT 40 Servern
einwählen soll.
Danach können diese Rechner per Netop fernbedient werden.
Das ganze klappt auch wunderbar bis auf einen Rechner.
Bei diesem Rechner klappt zwar auch die Einwahl über RAS,
allerdings wird mir hier immer die IP Adresse Server 192.168.3.1 und 
192.168.3.3 Client im Status der DFÜ Verbindung angezeigt, obwohl
der IP Bereich beim NT Rechner im RAS Setup unter TCP/IP ganz anders
vorgegeben ist. Desweiteren steht im Staus der Verbindung keine Komprimierung und 
Authentifizierung auch nix.
Bei allen anderen Verbindungen steht da bei Komprimierung MPPC und bei 
Authentifizierung MS CHAP, und da funktioniert es auch.
Wenn das Protokoll Netbeui aktiviert ist kommt der Fehler 733.
"Netbeui CP gemeldeter Fehler 733: Der Computer konnte sich mit dem
Remotecomputer nicht über ein PPP Steuerungsprotokoll einigen."

Ich bekomme zwar auf die 192.168.3.1 einen Ping, aber der scheint nicht
richtig zu funktionieren, da das Netop nicht ran geht.
Über eine andere Einwahl per NDIS Treiber geht es aber, also mit Netop
ist alles ok.

Es wurden schon die WAN Miniport Treiber der Eicon DIVA ISDN Karte neu
installiert und auch RAS wurde neu installiert.
Das einzige was ich noch nicht neu instalieren konnte ist das TCP/IP Protokoll,
da ich dazu ja vor Ort sein muss.


Jens


----------



## TheNBP (1. Oktober 2004)

JensG hat gesagt.:
			
		

> ...allerdings wird mir hier immer die IP Adresse Server 192.168.3.1 und
> 192.168.3.3 Client im Status der DFÜ Verbindung angezeigt, obwohl
> der IP Bereich beim NT Rechner im RAS Setup unter TCP/IP ganz anders
> vorgegeben ist. Desweiteren steht im Staus der Verbindung keine Komprimierung und
> Authentifizierung auch nix.



Es gibt irgendwo bei dem RAS Server die Einstellung "Computer Angabe einer eigenen IP Adresse gestatten". Wenn diese Option aktiviert ist, und der sich einwählende Rechner die IP 192.168.3.3 in seinen TCP/IP Settings fest eingestellt hat, dann bekommt er diese auch... So ist das zumindest bei Win2000, aber ich denke nicht das sich da viel im Vergleich zu NT4.0 geändert hat.

Die Komprimierung (und Authentifizierung) kann in den Einwähleigenschaften des Clients ein/aus geschaltet werden.


----------



## JensG (1. Oktober 2004)

Erst mal danke für die Antwort.



			
				TheNBP hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Es gibt irgendwo bei dem RAS Server die Einstellung "Computer Angabe einer eigenen IP Adresse gestatten". Wenn diese Option aktiviert ist, und der sich einwählende Rechner die IP 192.168.3.3 in seinen TCP/IP Settings fest eingestellt hat, dann bekommt er diese auch... So ist das zumindest bei Win2000, aber ich denke nicht das sich da viel im Vergleich zu NT4.0 geändert hat.



Stimmt, das Häkchen ist mir bekannt und es ist nicht gesetzt.



			
				TheNBP hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Die Komprimierung (und Authentifizierung) kann in den Einwähleigenschaften des Clients ein/aus geschaltet werden.



Dies ist ebenfalls eingeschaltet. Aber mich wundert es wenn ich dies in einer
funktionierenden Verbindung zu einem anderen NT Rechner ausschalte zeigt die
Verbindung trotzdem beides an.

Gruß
Jens


----------



## TheNBP (2. Oktober 2004)

Hmm, seltsam.....
Ist in den TCP/IP Settings der DFÜ Verbindung für die Einwahl auf den entsprechenden Server die 192.168.3.3 denn eingestellt, oder steht die IP auf automatisch beziehen?


----------



## JensG (2. Oktober 2004)

*Re: AW: RAS Einwahl auf WinNT 40 Rechner*



			
				TheNBP hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Hmm, seltsam.....
> Ist in den TCP/IP Settings der DFÜ Verbindung für die Einwahl auf den entsprechenden Server die 192.168.3.3 denn eingestellt, oder steht die IP auf automatisch beziehen?



Das ist ja das seltsame, egal ob ich da auf automatisch stelle oder
eine ganz andere IP Nummer bzw. Bereich einstelle wird trotzdem immer diese
Nummer genommem.


----------

